# My Dad's recent finds....he has the knack.



## dixiecutter (Dec 21, 2016)

All these are from Barbour County Al. If y'all can identify and/or age them we'd love it. Never occured to us to name them until i saw this forum, for which i am thankful. the long skinny one is seriously curved. thanks for looking.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 21, 2016)

I wish I had that knack.. I can't help you on the ID's. Awesome finds though.


----------



## dtala (Dec 21, 2016)

top pic, to right of quarter is a Waller Knife, very nice.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 21, 2016)

no doubt dad is lucky, has a big collection considering he finds them 100% on clay dirt roads while slip hunting for deer. finds about one a day honestly. almost never kilks a deer. go figure. waller knife was a hot tip- thank you sir. we passed it around the campfire nobody had a clue.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice ones! That knife is awesome, don't see many of those. They were made from a prismatic blade struck off of a specially prepared blade core, instead of being chipped from a flake or spall, that's why it has the curve in it. Prismatic blades made from good flint are sharper than razor blades when they come off the core.


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2016)

Great finds! The knife is awesome. Can you post a edge pic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2016)

That is a very nice Waller knife. I live where many are found, but have only found one in my life.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 22, 2016)

Duff said:


> Great finds! The knife is awesome. Can you post a edge pic?



i can and i will, need time to get dad to take a new pic and forward it to me. soon as he does i'll bump my thread with it. thanks for looking and sharing folks


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice finds.Really liking the waller knife


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 3, 2017)

Duff said:


> Great finds! The knife is awesome. Can you post a edge pic?



chance to revisit new years. here's per your request-


----------

